# unusual 2way install



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

the car is a fiat bravo .
its small 2door economical diesel hack that i use for work .
600/700 miles a week so i spend some time in it and the factory sounds was total crap ..

as i carry some tools for work i ripped the back seat giving me the extra room i needed but left me with the dilemma of where to fit the subs and keep the space in the back ? 

All the install was done by my friend and top UK installer, 
*Paul (mazdawg) Coughlan* who amongst other accolades was the first guy to break 170db in the uk 20 years ago ..
and he continues to build some of the best and loudest spl cars/vans here in the UK , so my little install is a piece of cake to him .

the kit is 

Pioneer deh-p 88rs II
Kenwood KAC 1023 X 2
Anthony Gallo Nucleus Micro Ti x 2
Phase linear Aliante 10 x 2

i had bench tested all the gear in my garage and it sounded pretty together ,
how it will sound when its all fitted in the car ???????

Ti builds 




















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

these are the first door builds .

Paul was not happy with them and we decided the way forward was for complete wooden door builds to be made 



















so on to the new builds


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

just in case saved


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

VERY cool! I have always wanted to see someone put some anthony gallos in a car. I have orb audio drivers (which are very similar) and I love the sound. Great job!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

yuri said:


> All the install was done by my friend and top UK installer,
> *Paul (mazdawg) Coughlan* who amongst other accolades was the first guy to break 170db in the uk 20 years ago ..
> and he continues to build some of the best and loudest spl cars/vans here in the UK , so my little install is a piece of cake to him .


In the USA we had Alma Gates -


> # 1998
> 
> * 172.2 dB, Alma Gates' Bronco has 64 PPI Pro 10" drivers and 32 PPI PC2350 amplifiers (45 kW). The 1" thick plate glass windows have survived 172.8 dB. Her signal source is track 61 on the dB jams CD, which is a 39 Hz Triple Tone Burst (unclipped sine, 50%, 100% clipped square) which was then ran thru a tripling gimzo to generate a 117 Hz tone. From the outside, Alma Gates' Bronco was described as like "metal being beat to death, it sounds like a machine gun or something." Rumor is that she is adding another 20 PPI 10" subs.
> * 171.3 dB, 2nd place, Jeff ???, 12 Stroker 15D2's and 7.2 kW of power, only 0.9 dB behind team Gates with a fraction of the drivers and wattage.
> ...


2010 - 20 years = 1990 

Did he beat Alma for loudest vehicle ?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> In the USA we had Alma Gates -
> 
> 2010 - 20 years = 1990
> 
> Did he beat Alma for loudest vehicle ?


hi a$$hole .
when i am next speaking to Paul i will get the details for you ,,


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

yuri said:


> hi a$$hole .
> when i am next speaking to Paul i will get the details for you ,,


No problem.

Beautiful install !


----------



## Jussi (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi yuri!
How those Ti's are fastened to the a-pillar pods? This is very interesting system and gives me some new ideas!


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool pods! I kinda like your design, simple and straight forward


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I might borrow this idea, clean and simple, I likey!!!


----------



## benhinkle711 (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful pods. Are the pillars and pods wrapped or painted? Great job so far I look forward to seeing the doors finished.


----------



## Installer4life (Jun 26, 2010)

"A" pillar pods are incredible....


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Oliver said:


> No problem.
> 
> Beautiful install !


hi a$$hole ,
sorry my mistake , it was just after 9/11 that Paul broke the 170db in the uk ,i have a link but i can't seem to navigate the site , awaiting for further info from paul ....



dBDRA Official Event: Posers Promotions


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Jussi said:


> Hi yuri!
> How those Ti's are fastened to the a-pillar pods? This is very interesting system and gives me some new ideas!


 there is a threaded bolt hole in the Ti's that is bloted from the rear of the pods



benhinkle711 said:


> Beautiful pods. Are the pillars and pods wrapped or painted? Great job so far I look forward to seeing the doors finished.


 they are vinyl wrapped , more pics soon


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Suround will have a grill made once trimmed

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Amazing work. Love the a-pillar and doors. 

Great source of inspiration.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Pictures say a lot more on here then your iphone

Gonna try and do some more on the Mini next week-will keep you posted


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful work but how much do your doors weigh now?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/a...i/DSC03919.jpg

from this to ...

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/a...i/DSC04141.jpg

another 60 to 80 pounds in weight and the sound improvement is probably 3 times at least of what it was !


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Just woofer grills and insert trim to do now


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing job. I cannot even imagine how much work goes into these things. My friends and I can barely figure out how to screw 2 pieces of wood together. 

Tell us how this 2-way install sounds when it's all done, make sure you keep updating please!


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

What material did you use to wrap the doors? Will you do further dampening on the door skins and door card? Like the clean lines!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

F-me! this is awsome!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope your door hinges will hold up! Thats alot of weight to those doors.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

funkalicious said:


> What material did you use to wrap the doors? Will you do further dampening on the door skins and door card? Like the clean lines!


the doors are wrapped in vinyl, its a kind of fake suede look .
needed something tough and easy to clean as its a work car that i will be using when i a am muddy,oily etc. 

original plan was to use 4mm deadening on both door skins .
but with the weight of the new door builds we may have to use just a light layer on the inner panel ? a lot will depend on how the doors sound , if they need further dampening then so be it , the hinges look to be right on there limit so they may need to be beefed up in the future ? 



jonnyanalog said:


> I hope your door hinges will hold up! Thats alot of weight to those doors.



on first listen paul told me is sounds pretty good right out the box so to speak , without any tuning or TA yet , just starting cross-over point of 120hz . 
he said the drivers blended very well and it played well every type of music he tried from heavy bass tracks to light pop ,rock and even some country  .

with no apparent loss in the mid bass which was a concern i had with just using 10 inch subs and 3 inch "full range drives" 

hopefully the install will be completed by this weekend 
then time to get the RTA in and some serious tuning


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Beautiful work but how much do your doors weigh now?


I was wondering that myself, heheheh... 
Yuri, approximately how much weight do you think you possibly ADDED with the door pods?
How much them suckers weigh?
Nice work btw!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, those doors really are something. Beautiful work!
How much volume did you get out of the enclosures?


----------



## X-runner (Aug 7, 2010)

I love these threads! I always get great ideas. Thanks for the images. Looks good


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Weight issue would be a concern for me especially in a car like that. I would hate to see all that BEAUTIFUL work go to waste if the doors cant support it. Unusual way to do it, but very well executed. Kudos to the installers great talent and ability. Cheers.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

at a guest i recon the door builds weigh 30 pounds each plus the speaker ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Super! Love the effort that went into this!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

no more updates/


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> no more updates/


"*A finished install is just ,A lack of ambition* " a quote from mulletboy2 

There are some major changes planned .
At the moment i have removed and sold the p88rs as i just couldn't get on with it ,and i am actively hunting a new head unit ..something like a hd-x1 or possibly one of the Denon's . 
i do have a panny bottleneck i would love to use but i have only a single din space  ..

Forthcoming plans are to move to a Logic 7 setup ,adding a center Nucleus Micro Ti (which i have ) and another pair for rears/sides if i can find some ?
to keep the speakers tonally matched ..and of course a MS-8 .

On the amplifier front ,each of the 2 Kac1023's will be bridged to mono and run one Aliante 10 each . there is an additional 5 little Genesis amps to install .
4 are ready to go but i need to find another Genesis SA30/50 (series 1) to complete the line up .....

So much for my " *unusual 2way install* "


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

a start has been made on the rears ........


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Paul still doing them for you? Where's he working now? Still nowhere further ahead with the bini-damn this weather!


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> Paul still doing them for you? Where's he working now? Still nowhere further ahead with the bini-damn this weather!


can't you tell i never had a hand in the construction .. as there would lots of 6 inch nails and gaffer tape everywhere ..........

he's working from home for himself ..............
get the mini in the garage ,nice and warm /dry .


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great. I was amazed when I saw this over on FGF when Paul posted it. The rears look like they will come out great as well.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

yuri said:


> can't you tell i never had a hand in the construction .. as there would lots of 6 inch nails and gaffer tape everywhere ..........
> 
> he's working from home for himself ..............
> get the mini in the garage ,nice and warm /dry .


lol-I did notice the lack of building materials. Hmmm, I'll have a word with you about that

The garage is colder then outside! Gonna try and do some tonight-after picking up a couple of AD15H up from Sheldon for an American DIYMA user!

Picked up a woofer tester too-gonna measure the TS on those REL 8s-amongst others.

If I don't see you have a great Christmas and New Year

G


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Love the doors. Would love to attempt something like this, but I am not that brave. Great work


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

some further pic's of the rear pods ..


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

work started on the center pod ...

you will notice that the dash has a removable center panel perfect for the center pod and making it easier for paul to work on ...


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

It looks snug as a bug in a rug!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

wow... looks great ...keep the up dates rolling


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> wow... looks great ...keep the up dates rolling


ask and you shall receive


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking quite crazy! keep the pics comming im looking forward to see how well this turns out! cool stuff


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

I love those speaker pods!


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

Yuri, would love to hear this car - you're not too far from me ask the former rugdoctor...


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

dkh said:


> Yuri, would love to hear this car - you're not too far from me ask the former rugdoctor...


dude your more than welcome anytime  

i intend to get to a few meets in the new year and look forward to peeps feedback on the car ..

what started as a simple 2way system has turned into something of a working experiment . i already have the next 3 or 4 incarnations planned in my head


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

center now completed ............




















































































http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx356/yuri1968/center
/26.jpg


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Great work, can't wait to have a listen to this one Yuri. If I don't speak to you have a great Christmas and NY, catch up soon!


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

center now in the car ..
the left and right still need to be aimed/adjusted 
that will be done later when we have swapped over amps 
and get the HX-D1 & ms-8 in  ,,


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

out with the old and in with the new ! 
not quite as both kac1023's will be staying ,one driving each Aliante 

some pic's of the amp install as it was ............


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

All I can say is: "WOW!"

Very nice install going on here. There are some shops considered "pro's" here in Belgium and I know 1 that uses shallow subs in his doors too, but that is nothing compared to this build!

Isabelle


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Candisa said:


> All I can say is: "WOW!"
> 
> Very nice install going on here. There are some shops considered "pro's" here in Belgium and I know 1 that uses shallow subs in his doors too, but that is nothing compared to this build!
> 
> Isabelle



thanks isabelle , i will pass on your comments to to paul ....






The rear floor has been stripped to make room for extra amps 





































A little sa30 bridged mono to run the front left pod and another to run the right pod .

A sm60 bridged mono on the center temporarily until i find another sa30 to replace it.( HENS TEETH )

A sm100 will take care of the rear pods and another sm100 will be installed now to make things easier if i decide in the future to run a full 7.1  







A MS-8 will take care of the processing 





















The heart and soul of the system ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice gear!!!

I used to own a DLS/Genesis DM200 with the same looks as those SA30's. Too bad very little people know how to work on these properly, so I sold it (which was probably a very stupid thing to do  )

Isabelle


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I am astonished at the fabrication skill. I love the HX-D1 & MS-8 combo.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

omg i need to change my pants...


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

i can't make up my mind if i want the ms-8 display permanently installed upfront or not ...
i thought of inside the glove box but with the door builds i need to open the passenger door to drop open the glove box . 
i cant think of another place to mount it that wont distract me while driving ? any suggestions guys .

































































floor amp layout 












two six volt batteries Yuasa EN160 ah 77 lbs each .......


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

lots still to install .. cooling fans ,fused distribution blocks ,relay distro, voltage display , cd changer as well as a mile of cabling


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

that floors is pure sex! so what is your sub stage consisting of? enclosure wise.


NEUMAN


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

some of the best a-pillars and door work ive seen in years ...plus the wrapping skills are tremendous .


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

neuspeedescort said:


> that floors is pure sex! so what is your sub stage consisting of? enclosure wise.
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


Substage is in the door  

Kelvin


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Get Paul to mount the MS8 display in the sunvisor, I'm sure he'll relish some more trimming


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

With fabrication skills like that... mount the damn thing (but where you can reach it while sitting normally in the car). Even if it is only to not loose it between other stuff in your garage/house.

Especially if you're the only one driving the car, or other people that drive the car can respect a "don't fiddle with the stereo"-policy (or maybe you can put a password on it, I don't know if the MS-8 can do that?), I'd put it in the car.

Personally, I wouldn't do it, but that's just because I'm lazy and get even lazier from the point the install starts to play (because I can't wait to start enjoying it and cannot convince myself to finish it)... 

Isabelle


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Holy HEATSINK Batman- that car has to weigh a ton!!!!!

Fantastic skeleton work on the pods ands center console. You have more patience than I do...


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

my thoughts exactly on the doors


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

sunvisor mounted that would work , could also get the remote mounted up there as well .
phone call to paul coming up ............

Isabelle unfortunately i cant password the ms-8 but a good slap should prevent further fiddling ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Holy...

Can you come and do my install?


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

wow. pretty incredible. my one criticism would be to place the batteries as close tot he center of the car as possible. adding 150 lbs at the rear is no small addition.

love the work in here....georgous


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

tlow98 said:


> wow. pretty incredible. my one criticism would be to place the batteries as close tot he center of the car as possible. adding 150 lbs at the rear is no small addition.
> 
> love the work in here....georgous


you've not met the driver-eh Yuri


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

tlow98 said:


> wow. pretty incredible. my one criticism would be to place the batteries as close tot he center of the car as possible. adding 150 lbs at the rear is no small addition.
> 
> love the work in here....georgous


Wow, it's a long time ago I've seen somebody with so little posts really contributing! (A lot of them 'noobies' are just post-whoring to reach the 50posts-count and ask "dumb questions") 

Thanks for pointing this out to everybody that is following this thread! :thumbsup:

I'm pretty sure a lot of people forget about the weight and weight distribution when they are getting more and more advanced into caraudio.

I was actually planning to put the (2) extra batteries of my own install between the tail-lights and rear-wheels, but after reading your post, I'll seriously consider changing my plans a bit to put them right above the rear-axle instead of behind it!
Maybe I'll even modify the rear-seat to even get the batteries in front of the rear-axle, since there is place for 5 people in my car, but in the 2+ years I have it, the middle-rear-seat has never been used anyways. I could fabricate a fixed arm-rest there that houses one or 2 batteries... 
Maybe I should reupholster my seats when I'm at it... 

Damn you, I was planning to do something simple for the time being and then buy a new car!


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

tlow98 said:


> wow. pretty incredible. my one criticism would be to place the batteries as close tot he center of the car as possible. adding 150 lbs at the rear is no small addition.
> 
> love the work in here....georgous


ok i will come clean  
when i bought the batteries ,dumb ass me never read the ad correctly 

i thought they was a pair of 12 volt batteries ! 

it was only when i went to collect them i realized that in fact they was a pair of 6 volt ...... as i had gave the guy my word i would have them. i bought them .. 

original plan was to install 1 batt behind the passenger seat , so no big deal just fit one behind each seat ............ unfortunately there wasn't enough
room behind the seats unless i wanted to drive with my knees up around my ears .............. 

mind you with the weight of the door builds should even things up a bit ......................................


----------



## streetacrx (Dec 26, 2008)

all i can say is f'n sweet wish i had a tenth this mans skills


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

1 question Yuri-how loud are those cooling fans?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> 1 question Yuri-how loud are those cooling fans?


loud .. and there will be 6 of them in total .. will be on a switch for now as i am waiting for a prototype fan controller / voltage / amp monitor that i guy i know is bringing to the car audio market soon


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^nice.
Can't you vent the fans to the exterior and not worry about the noise?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

the trim is almost done ...


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

the solution to where to install the ms-8 display


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

this is really on a whole different level. sick fabrication

I have to ask though - is this really going to be used daily? this car is going to weigh as much as a tank.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

bd5034 said:


> this is really on a whole different level. sick fabrication
> 
> I have to ask though - is this really going to be used daily? this car is going to weigh as much as a tank.


honest as soon as its finished it be back to for commuting to work ,carrying tools etc ,, i work in construction 

sometimes i think i am a little mad ,but i will be on average driving it for 20+ hours a week .99% of that time i will be alone so a decent "stereo" should help pass the time .....

weight wont be a problem ,it will be like having a few passengers on board  and i have my eye on some heavy duty shocks and springs ...........


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Ready to listen to yet Yuri?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> Ready to listen to yet Yuri?



soon ,wiring is pretty much done now ...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Spagetti junction's nothing on that routing


----------



## edman79 (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you have a diagram of your setup?

Eddie Ed


----------



## packetrace (Jan 28, 2011)

I like your amp rackkk!!


----------



## packetrace (Jan 28, 2011)

And your doorss WOWW!!


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

now that is some neat wiring. This setup is too pretty to be a daily driver, you really have to enter it in some shows.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Love this project, kinda makes me wish I was involved getting my hands dirty.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

edman79 said:


> Do you have a diagram of your setup?
> 
> Eddie Ed


not yet , i intend to get one done


----------



## mazdawg (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Yuri i see theres a bit missingSunvisor should be done early afternoon then we can have a tweak,Ms-8 is a great bit of kit.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

mazdawg said:


> Hi Yuri i see theres a bit missingSunvisor should be done early afternoon then we can have a tweak,Ms-8 is a great bit of kit.


about time you showed up on here ....i just got back from yours ,dropped the cable and switch in you letter box ;;;


ladies and gentlemen ... this is mazdawg aka paul .. the man responsible for all of the install and many other top installs in the UK , he's a nice guy so if you guys have any questions ...shoot ..


----------



## mazdawg (Jan 17, 2011)

yuri said:


> about time you showed up on here ....i just got back from yours ,dropped the cable and switch in you letter box ;;;
> 
> 
> ladies and gentlemen ... this is mazdawg aka paul .. the man responsible for all of the install and many other top installs in the UK , he's a nice guy so if you guys have any questions ...shoot ..


Cheers mate Thanks for cable all we need is a Gallo now


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Paul, nice work Seen some of your work on TA, big al's maximus iirc. In Brum too, hook up with Yuri sometime-would be good to put a face to the name!


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

wow this is an amazing build, great workmanship! 

this might seem like a silly question, but do the doors resonate at all?


----------



## mazdawg (Jan 17, 2011)

The Baron Groog said:


> Hi Paul, nice work Seen some of your work on TA, big al's maximus iirc. In Brum too, hook up with Yuri sometime-would be good to put a face to the name!


Yes that would be cool!! Old Yuri is a legend with his garage of old school goodies



s4turn said:


> wow this is an amazing build, great workmanship!
> 
> this might seem like a silly question, but do the doors resonate at all?


No not one bit,but they dont like anything below 25hz.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

mazdawg said:


> Yes that would be cool!! Old Yuri is a legend with his garage of old school goodies


He certainly is, I've had a bit of it off him! 2x ID10D4V2 and a couple of REL 8" to date 

Where are you working from these days? knew you managed the Bass Junkies store for a while, i used to work for them before moving on, take it it didn't go well down there?

May need your assistance on my never ending install!


----------



## mazdawg (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to work for Motorguard then after that i used Bass Junkies workshop my mate john used to run the shop,but it as now been shut down but i do bits of work for Wolvo branch and have a dash rebuild in there T4 van in the next few weeks.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

just caught up to this thread. wow! this install is nice. great woodworking, wrapping skills. great patience and planning. wiring is neat, clean and sexy. 5*


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

some may have been wondering if the install has finished ,, kind of !

it had been up and running for a few days and sounding pretty good ..
until the *ms-8 died* .. its the second time it has *died* ,
first time it froze in one of the menus and was shipped back the the US and repaired and shipped back to me in the UK . 
this time its just turning its self on and off repeatedly ..
fingers crossed i will get a replacement unit ,not another repair 

getting back to the install . 
until now i had never been a fan of rear fill at all ,in fact i quite disliked every car i heard using rear speakers . 

unexpectedly adding the rears had a huge impact to the overall listening experience.. a real sense of space and depth is felt .
any concerns that the sound stage would be drawn back and loss of focus is not an issue whatsoever in fact its improved front imaging and separation and a whole heap of ambiance is added  imho . 
a big win win to jbl ... 

at last i have managed to find another sa30 amp to replace the sm60 that's currently running the center pod . that should sweeten things a little as the sm60 was a touch harsh compared the the sa30's 


like paul said a few posts back " the 10's are struggling to play below 25hz , so that needs to be addressed ........................................


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Yuri, great & fantastic build! I understood that center channel with MS-8 should play as low as ( in most cases ) the Midbass - yours is the exception.
Where is your center passed at this time? 

Thanks looking forward to more feedback on your set-up!


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> Yuri, great & fantastic build! I understood that center channel with MS-8 should play as low as ( in most cases ) the Midbass - yours is the exception.
> Where is your center passed at this time?
> 
> Thanks looking forward to more feedback on your set-up!



hi bluenote .. 
the center as well as the fronts and rears are all crossed at 125 htz on a 12db slope ...

also i have added a little something to help out with the lows 

4.5cuft tunned to 27hz


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Umm...A 'Little' something? 

You're doing more than a little something with THAT SUB! lol 

Good work!


----------



## bloobb (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a little late to the show, excellent work on your vehicle. I also am a contractor and carry my construction tools in my daily driver. I've calculated the "normal" suspension carry weight and I go over max by 15-20% total weight when I'm fully tool loaded.
did you have to upgrade the suspension of that vehicle to carry all that extra mdf? (I estimated you added 150lbs of mdf alone) or did you just buy another work car? lol
I would love to do this to my work car also, but have always held back due to weight concerns.


----------



## tenchi (May 5, 2009)

HU: Pioneer P80rs = P88rs (US version)
4ch: Audiosystem F4-380
2ch: Audiosystem F2-300
mono: Rockford Fostage P325.1
comp: Eton RS 161
midrange: Eton 
sub: Rockford Fostage P2
preamp: Milbert TC-4r Tube Hybrid Preamp & Active 2-way Sub Crossovers


> Sensitivity and impedance: 100mV to 2Vrms; 25k Ohms in; 600 Ohms out
> Signal gain: 4:1 gain high-pass & low-pass
> Crossover points, slope: 60, 72, 80, 100Hz, independent; 12dB/oct Butterworth
> Frequency response: +0, -3dB 20Hz-60kHz
> Hum & noise: -90dB from 20Hz-60kHz (unweighted)


 Will this possible?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

tenchi said:


> HU: Pioneer P80rs = P88rs (US version)
> 4ch: Audiosystem F4-380
> 2ch: Audiosystem F2-300
> mono: Rockford Fostage P325.1
> ...



looks possible ,but over complicated imo , personally i would use a passive x-over between the mids & tweeters and not use the tc-r4 at all ..


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

bloobb said:


> I'm a little late to the show, excellent work on your vehicle. I also am a contractor and carry my construction tools in my daily driver. I've calculated the "normal" suspension carry weight and I go over max by 15-20% total weight when I'm fully tool loaded.
> did you have to upgrade the suspension of that vehicle to carry all that extra mdf? (I estimated you added 150lbs of mdf alone) or did you just buy another work car? lol
> I would love to do this to my work car also, but have always held back due to weight concerns.



i haven't changed any suspension parts yet , though i have reduced the tools i carry to only what i need for the next day and i put oil and fuel containers in a large plastic bin when i need to carry them and also have a plastic sheet to cover the floor just to protect the carpeted panels ... 

i increased the air pressure from 34psi to 40 psi on the rear wheels . 
its is a lot of extra weight but i find the car feels a little more planted to the road and i like how it drives now better than before  
still driving 600 + miles a week and loving it ...

i wouldn't hesitate to do the same to another car , but i would use a rubber type of cover rather that carpet on the floor ..


----------



## tenchi (May 5, 2009)

yuri said:


> looks possible ,but over complicated imo , personally i would use a passive x-over between the mids & tweeters and not use the tc-r4 at all ..


 thanks for the reply...I want its all active so I planned like this


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

At last we have now the 1500gti in  ...
some tuning and tweaking still needed ,,but it sure hits them looooow's


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The front has such a nice fit and finish, should make it easy to live with on a daily basis. But the gti stands out as not integrated aesthetically so I assume it's meant to be easily removable.?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> The front has such a nice fit and finish, should make it easy to live with on a daily basis. But the gti stands out as not integrated aesthetically so I assume it's meant to be easily removable.?


that's the plan , there is a quick release socket on the box . a few seconds and the box is out ...

still in the testing stage so far ,i have several different subs and boxes to work my way through.... if a winner shines through i may well rebuild the back of the car to better integrate it ...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I love that idea!


----------



## andy335touring (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Yuri, have you got any more info on that amp monitor ?

Also, have you got a link for the material you used on the doors please ?

Thanks


----------



## malutki (Apr 28, 2011)

great instalation! how much weight you car now?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

OH MY 

Love this !!!


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for posting the eye and ear candy.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is an incredible install! Can't wait to see the sub integrated into the back!


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

So now where do you you put your tools?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

its with sorrow i add this update ... the fiat is dead ...............













































it was only a fuel pump that's inside the diesel tank that broke ... 
fiat have stopped making the part and i searched for a used one for 5 weeks without finding one .......

but its not all bad ...... i bought another complete car the same as mine with a broken gearbox for the parts i needed for mine ,,, when i got the parts car home i found it was in a lot better shape than mine so i decided to pull the gearbox out on mine and repair the "parts car " , i pulled my engine and other parts for spares as well ... the install will refitted with some big changes as well .......


----------



## Cooter69 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks so clean and factory!


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

that is some outstanding craftsmanship gentlemen, congratulation and thanks for sharing! 
all those amps with all that power- such an american thing to do! 
my one critique is with the door enclosures- i believe you would have had better output, tighter bass and capability to play lower if you would have added internal bracing to add structure and used polyfill (especially behind the driver to absorb the backwave). those long unsupported panels are likely flexing a quite a bit- especially with their surface area and the power you are running. 
peace and good luck!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

yuri said:


>


[/QUOTE]

This is a cool build


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

FIAT stands for 

Fix It Again Toni 

But it is a beautiful car! Sad to have read about what happened with the fuel pump but you got over it very quickly.

cool install!


----------

